# Pouch to Tube Tying Jig Chinese Style



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

While lurking about on the Chinese Slingshot site

http://www.yxtchina.com/

I saw a picture and wondered what they were showing. I clicked on the picture and was transfered to a video that turned out to be a pouch to tube tying jig. The video is a little over 2 minutes long. I changed my browser zoom to 200% for a closer look. For the video go to...

http://www.tudou.com...ew/szHPhxn6fIk/


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is very clever! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever device. Easy to make one at home. And it should work for just about any sort of band material.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

Very nice jig.I might have to make one. Thanks bbshooter.

MIke


----------

